# Sudden Loss of AT&T Coverage



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I have had AT&T cell phone service since 1991 and I recently have noticed a significant decrease in the performance of my mobile device within my home and around the area. There are three users within my household all on AT&T and everyone is having the same issues. Fewer bars than normal, dropped calls by the dozen, and text messages which take extraordinarily long amounts of time to send. I live in a suburban area where cellular service should be available but for the past few weeks I have had to resort to using my personal land-line for my business calls.

I have not changed anything about my service, handset, accessories, etc and I'm coming to think that the problem might be with AT&T. Is it possible that their equipment has been malfunctioning for the past few weeks?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

any new wireless or other electronic devices in the house recently?

bsides what you are guessing, they also may be upgrading and need to turn things down. That is what happened in my area for a couple of months while att was upgrading to 3g. 

you really need to contact att and ask them since anything we say are just guesses.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I have not added any additional electronics to my house. I'm just concerned that in calling AT&T they will treat me like one of those fussy customers who "doesn't get enough bars" and I was hoping I could find a way to help them see that there is a real problem here. I never had dropped calls until recently. . . even with with my analog phone in 1991.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I called AT&T and they resolved the issue. It had something to do with them having the wrong IMEI numbers in the database. They updated that and the problem was resolved.


----------

